# Feedback on breeder



## Canadiankiwi (May 28, 2016)

Hi everyone! Has anyone here purchased or checked out Idaho Jewels. I'm interested in buying a parti factored Standard Poodle puppy from them. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
http://www.idahojewelspoodles.com/


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I wouldn't support them. They have some 'good talk' about a bit of testing and about health guarantees but they look very puppy mill. Tons of litters, all varieties of poodles, and yorkies even. Tons of sires, and I imagined they'd have even more females.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks like your pretty standard commercial breeder/small scale mill to me. Multiple breeds, breeding off colors (chocolate Yorkies), no showing, fad sizes (teacup poodles), they breed every size of poodle, tons of sires, tons of litters. Looks like they know how to talk the talk, but there are so many red flags here, I'd be running for the hills!

Check out this link for some good standard breeders: Standard Poodle Breeders, Standard Poodle Puppies, Breeder, Poodles. At a minimum, breeders should be showing their dogs to their championship to ensure they're breeding to the standard and/or compete in something with their dog (agility, obedience, hunting trials, etc), health testing their dogs prior to breeding, and selling pups on limited registration with a contract requiring you to return the pup if you ever can't keep it. 

Not sure where you are or how far you're willing to go, but Crystal Creek in Indiana has some nice looking partis.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

While I appreciate that they do health testing and COI testing, there are a few red flags right off the bat:

-too many breeds of dogs
-too many individual dogs
-not breeding to the standard (showing?)
-market "teacups"
-sell puppies that are not show quality with full breeding rights
-use religion in their marketing
-are showcasing themselves as a family _business_

I would look for a breeder who:

-has glowing references
-ideally who you could visit in person
-has few dogs
-actively shows in conformation and/or performance (I preferred a conformation breeder because I wanted beautiful dogs)
-dogs live inside as part of family


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Too many red flags. Too many dogs and breeds/varieties. No showing, no working lines. The dogs don't look particularly good, not according to the standard at least. The yorkies are not any better. Poor conformation there as well.

I would definitely stay away !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I concur with everyone else who has replied so far. I see a well made web site that doesn't actually say too much, plus in the US moyen is not a recognized size and there are very few people who do a good job trying to develop that size here. I find it weird that there doesn't seem to be info on the dams, just the sires. Did I miss something?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> I concur with everyone else who has replied so far. I see a well made web site that doesn't actually say too much, plus in the US moyen is not a recognized size and there are very few people who do a good job trying to develop that size here. I find it weird that there doesn't seem to be info on the dams, just the sires. Did I miss something?


I wonder if they don't want to admit how many females they have, so if they only have the info with the 'upcoming litters' people won't see how many they have.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mysticrealm said:


> I wonder if they don't want to admit how many females they have, so if they only have the info with the 'upcoming litters' people won't see how many they have.



I had the same thought. Also since I don't think the grooming on the males is very impressive I wonder if they just keep the girls shaved down so they don't have to work hard on keeping them in good trim.


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

My husband went and looked at their puppies awhile ago, and he said that it looked VERY much like a puppy mill to him. He said that there were dogs absolutely everywhere. We had considered purchasing one of their standards, but heard from others that their puppies had come home with giardia or kennel cough...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Take some time with your choice of breeder. It can be frustrating because litters are seldom there the exact moment you are ready for a puppy. The perfect puppy is out there with another breeder.


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

Canadiankiwi said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone here purchased or checked out Idaho Jewels. I'm interested in buying a parti factored Standard Poodle puppy from them. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> Idaho Jewels Poodles - Idaho Jewels Poodles


Check out https://www.facebook.com/PrideLaneStandardPoodlesandGreatDanes/ 

She has a parti-colored female that she is breeding later this month. Puppies are kept for 9 weeks, which should put them ready at the beginning of June. 

We are on the waiting list for a male, and have been impressed with the breeder (Darcy) so far!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Jacknic and Winters Wind have parti litters now, though I don't know about availability of pups.


----------



## Canadiankiwi (May 28, 2016)

Thanks very much for all of you who have shared your input. Everyone seems to agree with my gut feeling. I'm not looking to show but want a dog with good confirmation and health in order to decrease the chance of future problems. I do think that they have spent plenty of time socializing them though.





I checked out Crystal Creek. They look like an awesome breeder. We've made a family decision to go with a red parti factor Standard Poodle this time...or perhaps a parti if there isn't too much white. We've been looking for a while and would rather continue to wait for the right one rather than settling for the wrong one. I'd consider any other breeders out there. Distance isn't a factor. I'm also considering Family Affairs. But no red parti factors right now.


----------



## Canadiankiwi (May 28, 2016)

Thanks very much for your suggested breeders. I don't see any red abstracts though. Lexiz, do I need to open a Facebook account to view their site?

This is another breeder I contacted. Had a long conversation and felt great about her and her poodles. She promised to follow up with me on personalities of a couple that I was interested in. But no follow up...even after leaving several emails. 
Available Puppies at Winterberry Kennels


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

Canadiankiwi said:


> Thanks very much for your suggested breeders. I don't see any red abstracts though. Lexiz, do I need to open a Facebook account to view their site?
> 
> This is another breeder I contacted. Had a long conversation and felt great about her and her poodles. She promised to follow up with me on personalities of a couple that I was interested in. But no follow up...even after leaving several emails.
> Available Puppies at Winterberry Kennels


She only has silver partis! Sorry, I didn't see your red specification.

It is so frustrating when breeders don't follow up!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Canadiankiwi said:


> I'm also considering Family Affairs.


You may want to do a search for them on this forum to get some input. They are very much like Idaho Jewels.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Canadiankiwi said:


> Available Puppies at Winterberry Kennels


I would pass on this one as well. If you really want a well-bred dog from a caring breeder, check out poodlebreeders.com


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If all of the females shown on Family Affairs website are active then they are out of control. They list them separately by color and I just looked at two colors and saw 16 girls listed!!!!!

Unless you hired an army of puppy caretakers there is no way that there could be proper socialization of puppies from all of those girls. Javelin's breeders would not have more than one litter at a time so that they can socialize the puppies properly. Given that spoo litters can be large I don't see how a bunch of puppies from several litters could be well socialized to people. There just aren't enough hours in the day or days in the week. 

Their website looks "pretty" but has an undertone of being all about the money. One of the common themes with the original breeder mentioned in this thread and this one is that they have very well constructed professional and up to date looking websites. I would rather see that time and attention go into puppies than to advertising.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Anutta Standard Poodles has a litter right now. She co-owns the female, Ziva, with Tintlet. Sire is Cory, father to our boy Blue. As I understand it, the litter was born at Tintlet, in North Caroline, and will be there for some time before going on to Anutta. I think these are all solids, no reds, so this probably isn't useful for the OP, but someone else may find it interesting. Both these breeders are excellent. I'd take a pup from either one of them, in a heartbeat, if I were looking for another dog.


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

These people appear to be professional dog trainers, work their dogs, and are in BC like the OP. They also have a link to available puppies and both parents are parti poodles.


http://www.parispoodles.com/index.htm


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mia42 said:


> These people appear to be professional dog trainers, work their dogs, and are in BC like the OP. They also have a link to available puppies and both parents are parti poodles.
> 
> 
> http://www.parispoodles.com/index.htm


They sure don't breed to the standard, though. Yikes, do I see a merle? Being a trainer means nothing in my book.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> They sure don't breed to the standard, though. Yikes, do I see a merle? Being a trainer means nothing in my book.


Yikes is right! Merle is not "unique color genetics" as their website says, it's indicitive of mixed breeding somewhere down the line. Merle doesn't exist in the poodle population, and it's dominant, so it can't hide sight unseen like a recessive. So it was either a spontaneous mutation, or more likely something carrying Merle was mixed with a poodle somewhere. 

You want a good trainer to train your dog and a good breeder to breed your dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well said oshagcj914! And yes, I can train a dog, but I sure wouldn't try to breed them. The boy Ranger looks merle and if so cannot be a real poodle.

Again I think this is one of those situations where the website looks well done, but has red flags all over the place. The really good breeders I am familiar with don't have fancy websites. They are too busy with their dogs and puppies.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

CanadianKiwi, I sent you a PM.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Well said oshagcj914! And yes, I can train a dog, but I sure wouldn't try to breed them. The boy Ranger looks merle and if so cannot be a real poodle.
> 
> Again I think this is one of those situations where the website looks well done, but has red flags all over the place. The really good breeders I am familiar with don't have fancy websites. They are too busy with their dogs and puppies.


I agree with this. I have seen many breeder websites that aren't that great, but the breeders themselves are stellar, and some great breeders do t even have websites - they don't need them to sell puppies because their program speaks for itself and they sell by word of mouth. That's why shows are a great place to go look for a dog, even if you have no intention of showing yourself. It's a great way to meet people in the breed and network to find a good breeder. I met one of my Dane's breeders at a show, and through her and other show people I now know quite a few people in the Dane world. If I ever want another Dane, I have a ton of great options for breeders. It's the same with poodles, most of the good breeders know each other - it's a small world after all 

Conversely I have seen many breeder websites that are very well done, but the dogs themselves are not bred to standard and there are a lot of red flags if you know what to look for. It's well worth taking the time to read the poodle standard and learn what acceptable colors they come in (read the AKC and UKC breed standards) and what a well bred poodle should look like. 

Canadiankiwi, look through the few links that have been posted that list some responsible breeders, like standardpoodles.org. If you find a good breeder but they don't have anything available, don't be afraid to tell them what you're looking for and ask for referrals. Also, keep in mind that being very picky about color may limit your options. Good reds are hard to find, and I imagine that a well-bred red abstract may be even harder. If you can be more flexible about color, you'll have more luck. If you are dead set on that color, just keep in mind that you may be in for a very long (years) wait.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

There was a Paris "standard" in Dolly's puppy class last year, she was 5 weeks older than Dolly and the same size. As the class progressed Dolly took off in size, and she's not a very big girl. The nice young couple came to class one night saying they had contacted the breeder as they were worried she wasn't growing, and were told their girl was a moyen. They seemed quite happy with the explanation even though they had asked for, and thought they had purchased a standard. I've often wondered how she matured (they moved away), she was aggressive even as a puppy.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

If you would consider an apricot parti, you might look at Rivers Edge. Next litters will be this summer. Rivers Edge Standard Poodles

They specialize in black, blue, apricot and cream with parti colors.

I got my dog Bentley, an apricot/silver sable phantom, from them. If you want to know more about them, you can message me.


----------

